# best subs for the money



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

Can someone name the top 5 brands of subs and the prices. I'm trying to get the best subs for my money. And what are some good amps 2000d or more and prices? I'm going to most likely do a dual 15 ported setup or a dual 15 and a sealed 15 setup or would that not be a good idea?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Where you at? Got 2 10" Alumapro's in the o.g. boxes, and a never beat Planet Audio 600 watt amp..


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

Memphis


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

RE Audio, Fi, Image Dynamics, SoundSplinter

the first 3 can provide you subs for either sq or spl. soundsplinter has some pretty nice spl subs


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

for the money i say kicker cvr's imo


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

memphis amps and good cheap subs maybe db drive platinum the plw series


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

DC SOUND LAB...lvl 4


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

Fi audio


----------



## S.O.B cc of ny (Feb 15, 2008)

I have (2) American Bass VFL's $300 a piece. 1500w rms 3000 peak & I could build a sweet box!


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S.O.B cc of ny_@Nov 12 2008, 09:53 PM~12140694
> *I have (2) American Bass VFL's $300 a piece. 1500w rms 3000 peak & I could build a sweet box!
> *


where u located


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript 
FI audio hands down.. :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Nov 5 2008, 02:54 AM~12067297
> *Can someone name the top 5 brands of subs and the prices. I'm trying to get the best subs for my money. And what are some good amps 2000d or more and prices? I'm going to most likely do a dual 15 ported setup or a dual 15 and a sealed 15 setup or would that not be a good idea?
> *


post up your budget,thats the best way to get the best answer...


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

If you are going to tell me a good setup my entire budget is 2 grand. I need 2 6x9s, 6 6.5s, 2 4in., 8 tweets, subs, and amps. I will need enough left to get a box built for the subs. Will that be possible with 2grand or will I need more.


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Nov 13 2008, 12:21 PM~12145710
> *https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript
> FI audio hands down.. :biggrin:
> *


Which series?


----------



## S.O.B cc of ny (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Nov 13 2008, 12:52 PM~12145385
> *where u located
> *




I'm in Medford, NY


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Nov 15 2008, 02:15 AM~12163027
> *If you are going to tell me a good setup my entire budget is 2 grand. I need 2 6x9s, 6 6.5s, 2 4in., 8 tweets, subs, and amps. I will need enough left to get a box built for the subs. Will that be possible with 2grand or will I need more.
> *


 :uh: 
THE BEST SETUP TO EVERY BE IN COMPETITION HAD 6 SPEAKERS. 2 TWEETERS, 2 MID BASS, AND 2 SUBS. THAT WAS IT.

RESEARCH


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Nov 13 2008, 01:21 PM~12145710
> *https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript
> FI audio hands down.. :biggrin:
> *


dont be such a fanboy....


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

hows bout some digital designs. them bitches are loud in the right box with the right power.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

RE AUDIO.......DONE pricey...........but DONE


----------



## UnderPressure (Nov 16, 2008)

It's all in the box. Build the right box and anything will sound good.


Here are the Subs. I sold two and build a box for a 94 Caprice. I'm also doing (4) 10" Speakers in his rear deck with (2) Tweeters. More pics to come. I Fiberglassed the box and color matched it to his car.


----------



## midwestcustoms3 (Oct 1, 2005)

re audio
digital designs
treo
kicker


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

does anyone have power acoustik mofo's :dunno:
i found one cheap - local sale on crgs list 
1500watts rms :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2600W-POWER-ACOUST...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

subs:

-Adire Brahma (best sub ever)

-old skool Cerwin Vega Strokers

-JL Audio W7

-Image Dynamics

-Digital Designs

-Crystal CMP

-MB Quart

Amps

-Zappco

-Memphis

-Planet Audio (cheap, but surprisingly good)

-Rockford Fosgate power

-JL Audio

-Macintosh

-Pheonix Gold

-Autotek Mean Machine


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 4 2008, 01:19 AM~12331117
> *does anyone have  power acoustik mofo's :dunno:
> i found one cheap - local sale on crgs list
> 1500watts rms  :0
> ...


garbage, over rated wattage wise


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

that mofo sucks ass

brahmas were cool, I blew mine up on purpose


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Kicker L7s


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

or that big 500lb mofo that they put in that one car on Pimp My Ride. Called the jackhammer or sum shit like that! Lol


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Here's a video of that sucker, biggest woofer ever made!
Jackhammer!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

6000 watts!




































Overkill  :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

what a piece.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 6 2008, 11:01 AM~12352462
> *what a piece of shit.
> *


quoted and edited for truth :biggrin:


----------



## rollin03 (May 1, 2008)

2gs u goona need more as far as wat u want spl or sq spl (fi- btls)( re -xxx) dds sq wise you got kicker jl re rockford t1 or t2 orion memphis sundown all those i named for sub have amps too


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 4 2008, 07:13 PM~12337909
> *subs:
> 
> -Adire Brahma (best sub ever)
> ...


I forgot, Lanzar Opti Drive amps


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 4 2008, 08:49 PM~12338684
> *6000 watts!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

Are the pheonix gold subs any good, a guy I know seems to thing they have the top of the line sub and said too much of any sub can compare to their subs and components.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 6 2008, 05:02 PM~12354106
> *quoted and edited for truth :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fatcaddy (Feb 12, 2009)

For the money i would just go on ebay and get two kicker solo-x 15's 

thats just because im a fuckin baller!!!!


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Nov 15 2008, 01:15 AM~12163027
> *If you are going to tell me a good setup my entire budget is 2 grand. I need 2 6x9s, 6 6.5s, 2 4in., 8 tweets, subs, and amps. I will need enough left to get a box built for the subs. Will that be possible with 2grand or will I need more.
> *



8 tweets? what are you trying to listen to? whale sounds? Spend your money on a few good components, keep it simple and you will be alot happier.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 4 2008, 06:13 PM~12337909
> *Amps
> -Zappco
> -Memphis
> ...


 :0 Woah, so Autotek are good amps?! I've been bench testing this Pre-historic Autotek amp I got from my uncles old shop for free. It's the 400 watt "The Street Machine" model. I had it bridged to a 15" Kicker L5 and it was beatin it pretty good! Homies kept askin me.."that little amp is pushin that?"


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 4 2008, 06:13 PM~12337909
> *subs:
> 
> -Adire Brahma (best sub ever)
> ...


I was wandering about these subs... How much do they usually go for? Where can they be bought?


----------

